# Hello From Colorado



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 27, 2009)

Cliff Porter here.  I am fairly active in the e-Masonic world.  I post mostly at TSS, but also have a blog www.therelevantmason.com and a booksite www.masonicbaptism.com and do a little Masonic FB'ing as well.

I am a member of Enlightenment Lodge 198 and stay active in the appendant bodies as well.  

Thank you for the invite.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't let the name fool ya, Masons Of Texas, We encourage the views of other Jurisdictions. I look forward to your addition to the Forums and helping us make Masonry that much better. 

Welcome to MoTX.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 27, 2009)

Salve Frater! Howdy and welcome my brother.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums my Brother. Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## JTM (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome to the forums


----------



## JTM (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome, Frater Cliff, the Brethren around here will certainly enjoy you presence.


----------

